# Le Mans Series: 1000 Km of Nurburgring



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Europe-based Le Mans Series' most recent round at Nurburgring may have been dominated by Aston Martin on the overall podium, but privateer teams running under Audi power performed well even though no factory Audi team was on the grid. Team Kolles narrowly missed the podium with a fourth-place finish, their best so far this season, netted by their top-performing Audi R10 TDI. The Audi-powered Spykers also boasted their best finish this year, taking home the second place trophy in the GT2 class.
* Full Story *


----------

